# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2023



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 10:12)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 11:12)

Bom dia e Bom Ano 2023 para todos

Incrível os acumulados na estação meteorológica de São Pedro, Cabedelo, na Figueira da Foz, 45,2mm ontem e hoje já segue com 40,4mm e um Rain rate de 35mm/h .


----------



## casr26 (1 Jan 2023 às 11:13)

Ora bons dias a todos, feliz ano novo e cá fica o desejo de um ano melhor em todos os sentidos do que o ano que passou 

Quanto aqui à zona oeste acordei com o piso basicamente seco,talvez tenha caído algum ligeiro chuvisco durante a noite mas mesmo que tenha sido o caso o vento e as temperaturas elevadas da época trataram de secar tudo. 
Pelo que estou a ver o que ia chegar mais à zona oeste pelos vistos deve tocar de raspão pela zona de Caldas/Peniche mas não deve ser mais do que isso...ou estarei ainda com as percepções visuais meio trocadas? 


A trajectória parece indicar isso mesmo...caso não acabe por entrar até um pouco acima de Peniche...


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 11:19)

Trovão forte aqui em São Martinho do Porto. Parece me que não falta muito para começar a chover bem! 

Até agora tem sido muito soft, com os festejos de ano novo a terem lugar numa noite muito amena e sem qualquer chuva.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 11:24)

Trovoada por aqui! Vário trovões bem perto!

Edit: chuva torrencial por São Martinho do Porto. Muita força, céu escuro como breu!


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 11:34)

Começou agora a chover em Coimbra.


----------



## FJC (1 Jan 2023 às 11:34)

Não sei se assim se consegue ter noção do que chove em São Pedro de Moel.... Dilúvio...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 11:36)

casr26 disse:


> Ora bons dias a todos, feliz ano novo e cá fica o desejo de um ano melhor em todos os sentidos do que o ano que passou
> 
> Quanto aqui à zona oeste acordei com o piso basicamente seco,talvez tenha caído algum ligeiro chuvisco durante a noite mas mesmo que tenha sido o caso o vento e as temperaturas elevadas da época trataram de secar tudo.
> Pelo que estou a ver o que ia chegar mais à zona oeste pelos vistos deve tocar de raspão pela zona de Caldas/Peniche mas não deve ser mais do que isso...ou estarei ainda com as percepções visuais meio trocadas? Ver anexo 3745
> A trajectória parece indicar isso mesmo...caso não acabe por entrar até um pouco acima de Peniche...


A frente vai entrando também para o interior/este do território continental à medida que se desloca. Ainda aí há de chegar alguma chuva hoje


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Jan 2023 às 11:40)

Bom dia, Bom Ano a todos! 
Bem, por São Martinho do Porto abriu-se o céu.. 
Que dilúvio.. E um vendaval enorme!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## casr26 (1 Jan 2023 às 11:49)

João Pedro disse:


> A frente vai entrando também para o interior/este do território continental à medida que se desloca. Ainda aí há de chegar alguma chuva hoje


O screenshot na altura parecia pouco prometedor, mas já vi que a cordilheira extendeu-se, vou preparar o champô, gel de banho e a toalha porque tenho que ir para a rua daqui a pouco


----------



## FJC (1 Jan 2023 às 11:49)

Que grande estoiro....
Abrandou a chuva ... Finalmente...


----------



## casr26 (1 Jan 2023 às 11:50)

João Pedro disse:


> A frente vai entrando também para o interior/este do território continental à medida que se desloca. Ainda aí há de chegar alguma chuva hoje


O screenshot na altura parecia pouco prometedor, mas já vi que a cordilheira estendeu-se, vou preparar o champô, gel de banho e a toalha porque tenho que ir para a rua daqui a pouco


----------



## FJC (1 Jan 2023 às 11:54)

Vai dar problemas....


----------



## Toby (1 Jan 2023 às 12:12)

Champagne


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 12:17)

Toby disse:


> Champagne


----------



## Garcia (1 Jan 2023 às 12:28)

Bom dia e bom 2023 a todos..

Por aqui vai passando tudo de raspão! já caiu uns pingos expressivos, mas ainda nada muito forte.. na casa da minha mãe, a sensivelmente 6/7km em linha reta mais a norte, a intensidade da chuva já deu para lhe lavar o quintal..


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 12:28)

Chove agora com intensidade

Uns minutos antes o céu estava assim.


----------



## Savn (1 Jan 2023 às 12:32)

Chove torrencial por Leiria, bastante vento.


----------



## almeida96 (1 Jan 2023 às 12:55)

O ano de 2023 começa como acabou o anterior: tempo cinzento a prometer chuva...Que está agora a começar 

Dezembro acabou com uns fantásticos *329.8 mm 

2022 *acabou com *860,6 mm*, que deverá ser um pouco acima da média (cerca de 800 mm) desta zona.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 13:31)

Ecos intensos na zona Oeste, Caldas da Rainha


----------



## casr26 (1 Jan 2023 às 13:36)

Portanto os tambores de Mordor devem estar a iniciar-se por aqui...duvido que as prometedoras células a Oeste não dêem a sua graça por aqui... nós raramente falhamos uma destas


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 13:52)

São Martinho do Porto debaixo de violento temporal:trovoada forte e chuva torrencial! Há muitos anos que não assistia a algo igual! Trovões uns atrás dos outros!


----------



## DulceGaranhão (1 Jan 2023 às 13:58)

Muita chuva e vento Almargem do Bispo -Sintra por volta das 13h45 mais ou menos !


----------



## CapitaoChuva (1 Jan 2023 às 14:04)

jamestorm disse:


> São Martinho do Porto debaixo de violento temporal:trovoada forte e chuva torrencial! Há muitos anos que não assistia a algo igual! Trovões uns atrás dos outros!


Fiz neste momento a viagem daí para Alcobaça pela N8. Incrível. Parece um rio onde os afluentes desaguam. Cheguei ao destino mas não me atrevo a sair do carro.


----------



## casr26 (1 Jan 2023 às 14:09)

Ora por aqui até agora já se ouviram alguns trovões a rodear a serra mas creio que após uma chegada brusca e violenta da chuva (falhei a rainwall senão tinha gravado em video) já está tudo a acalmar um pouco...

Edit...mais valia estar calado, segundo round com pompa e circunstância, mais uma pancada das boas.


----------



## Toby (1 Jan 2023 às 14:12)

aqui: 15.2mm


----------



## ASantos (1 Jan 2023 às 14:14)

Boa tarde e bom ano... Vai chovendo essencialmente moderado desde as 11 horas e agora com a trovoada a fazer se ouvir.


----------



## Savn (1 Jan 2023 às 14:22)

Trovoada, chuva torrencial e bastante vento por Leiria. Põe respeito


----------



## meko60 (1 Jan 2023 às 14:24)

Bom dia e bom ano a todos!
A chover bem por aqui agora, o acumulado vai em 5,2mm.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (1 Jan 2023 às 14:30)

Trovão por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 14:42)

Chuva forte e trovoada em Samora 
Corre bem pelas ruas.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (1 Jan 2023 às 14:44)

Relâmpago aqui perto.


----------



## fhff (1 Jan 2023 às 14:48)

4 mm acumulados. A maior parte em 30 minutos na última hora. Temperatura caiu a pique perto das 13H30 (1,5ºC).


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 14:50)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade em Samora, com vento à mistura.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2023 às 14:57)

Trovoada no Montijo com chuva forte. O último relâmpago teve diferença de 2/3 segundos do trovão


----------



## DracoLX (1 Jan 2023 às 15:02)

Valente carga de água pela Quinta do Conde. Foram 5 minutos bem intensos com 2 trovões ao longe. A avaliar pela imagem de radar para as 16h30 se a coisa não se desviar vai ser interessante. Se agora foi um eco verde...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 15:07)

Voltei a ouvir um trovão, embora ainda distante. Chuva volta a intensificar. Quando conseguir ir lá fora vou ver quanto acumula o pluviómetro.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2023 às 15:08)

DracoLX disse:


> Valente carga de água pela Quinta do Conde. Foram 5 minutos bem intensos com 2 trovões ao longe. A avaliar pela imagem de radar para as 16h30 se a coisa não se desviar vai ser interessante. Se agora foi um eco verde...


Não foi um eco verde, a parte mais intensa já passou por aí. Imagem do radar há 10 minutos:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2023 às 15:08)

Belíssimo festival de trovoada  nota-se uma descida da temperatura!


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 15:10)

*30,9mm* acumulados na EMA Coimbra Aeródromo, dos quais 19,4mm entre as 12h e as 13h.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 15:12)

Trovão mais próximo e prolongado agora


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2023 às 15:15)

Bom Dia


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2023 às 15:20)

trovão


----------



## skinnedpt (1 Jan 2023 às 15:38)

Perto de coruche





Entrei nesta wall Cloud…
Chuva como nunca vi, trovoada e vento por todo o lado.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2023 às 15:39)

trovões constantes


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2023 às 15:52)

david 6 disse:


> trovões constantes


Não é difícil acreditar nisso:


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2023 às 16:03)

Boa tarde a todos e um bom Ano Novo.
Por aqui vai chuviscando, outras vezes chove fraco a moderado, mas sem exageros, vai também trovejando ao longe, ainda há bocado foi a norte e agora é a SE/SEE para os lados de setúbal.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 16:08)

Por São Martinho do Porto pode ser algo incrível de chuva, não tenho dados,  mas são já 4 horas debaixo de temporal. Chuva torrencial alternada...não pára. Estivemos sem energia devido à trovoada por isso não consegui reportar.


----------



## Iuri (1 Jan 2023 às 16:26)

Bela rega


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 16:26)

Não sei se alguém tem dados desta zona, mas devemos estar bem acima de 60 mm já


----------



## Tufao André (1 Jan 2023 às 16:27)

Feliz ano novo para todos os membros!! 

Por aqui vai chovendo desde as 12h, de modo geral moderado com alguns períodos mais fortes, mas sem exageros.
Nada de trovoada a relatar, passou tudo mais longe desta vez...

Chuva fraca neste momento e *9,4 mm*
14,8°C

Vento mais fraco, mas durante a madrugada e manhã soprou bastante forte!


----------



## cactus (1 Jan 2023 às 16:44)

Boas , por aqui chuva moderada a forte por vezes e trovoada.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2023 às 16:51)

Bem que belo inicio do Ano, ao contrario de outros eventos este foi bem generoso e a trovoada foi uma constante por mais de 1hora, umas vezes longe outras mesmo por cima, a chuva caiu de forma intensa o acumulado é de 10,4mm.. Não me recordo de uma trovoada e logo potente no primeiro dia do Ano.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 16:53)

Impressionante, há 5 horas que chove sem parar pra aqui. Por vezes chuva torrencial, alternada com forte....os acumulados devem ser altíssimos já


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2023 às 17:03)

jamestorm disse:


> Impressionante, há 5 horas que chove sem parar pra aqui. Por vezes chuva torrencial, alternada com forte....os acumulados devem ser altíssimos já


Tendo em conta os posts anteriores, suponho que a localização seja São Martinho do Porto. 
*46mm *numa estação perto de S. Martinho do Porto.
*51mm* em Casais da Boa Vista, mais a sul.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 17:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Tendo em conta os posts anteriores, suponho que a localização seja São Martinho do Porto.
> *46mm *numa estação perto de S. Martinho do Porto.
> *51mm* em Casais da Boa Vista, mais a sul.


Aqui mesmo em São Martinho, acredito mais nuns 60 - 70 mm. E continua a cair...
É pena não haver uma estação aqui mesmo na vila.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 17:32)

skinnedpt disse:


> Entrei nesta wall Cloud…


_Shelf cloud. _Mesmo quase debaixo dela, boa foto!


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 17:41)

Por Alenquer apenas *10 mm* , segundo a estação da rede Netatmo


----------



## Toby (1 Jan 2023 às 17:57)




----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 18:35)

Na EMA de Coimbra a precipitação acumulada é agora de 40,6mm. Tem chovido sem parar desde as 11h30.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (1 Jan 2023 às 19:07)

Está um calhau enorme, entre 2 a 3 metros de aresta, na subida da N8 entre Alfeizerão e as Carrascas. Atenção.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 19:15)

miguel disse:


> Bem que belo inicio do Ano, ao contrario de outros eventos este foi bem generoso e a trovoada foi uma constante por mais de 1hora, umas vezes longe outras mesmo por cima, a chuva caiu de forma intensa o acumulado é de 10,4mm.. Não me recordo de uma trovoada e logo potente no primeiro dia do Ano.


Algumas das tarefas do Ano Novo:
1. partir pratos;
2. estilhaçar o escudo sadino.

Feito! 
--------------------------------

Por Samora o acumulado é de cerca de 13,5 mm. Choveu durante praticamente toda a tarde, por vezes com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Garcia (1 Jan 2023 às 19:15)

Já chove novamente por aqui..  mas agora já consigo estar à porta porque a chuva já vem de outra direcção.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (1 Jan 2023 às 21:07)

Boa noite! E bom ano! Por aqui muita precipitação e vento durante a tarde, com um céu bem bonito  A precipitação voltou a repor os níveis de água, e a saturação plena dos solos, situação que estava praticamente resolvida ontem, com a maioria das ruas aqui da zona já sem " nascer água do chão"
Aqui fica o resumo completo:


Como bónus de desejo de bom ano, ontem pela meia noite, como não choveu, deu para gravar os fogos aqui à volta.


----------



## meko60 (1 Jan 2023 às 22:15)

Boa noite.
O 1º dia do ano acumulou 17,8mm, a temperatura teve um tombo de 6ºC, a máx. foi de 18,7ºC às 10:30 e agora estão 12,5ºC.
Parece que a partir de amanhã a chuva vai fazer um interregno (ainda bem) e as temperatura vão para os valores considerados normais para a época.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2023 às 22:53)

Acumulados hoje 14,2mm


----------



## Tufao André (1 Jan 2023 às 23:00)

O resto da tarde foi de chuva, mas sem grande intensidade. Persistiu até pelas 19h aproximadamente.
Acumulado total de *13,5 mm*. 

Nas redondezas, as estações registaram valores entre os 10 e os 15 mm, portanto um dia banalissimo de inverno e sem estragos a registar.

Destaque para o arrefecimento, a máxima foi até aos 18°C, no entanto a esta hora já vai nos *11,8°C*!


----------



## remember (1 Jan 2023 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

Feliz 2023 para todos, espero que 2023 seja o melhor de 2022 para todos.

O primeiro dia do ano começou ventoso, cinzento e com chuva, 8.8 mm foi o acumulado por aqui, 18.9°C de máxima e a mínima foi feita há momentos com 11.7°C.



Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (1 Jan 2023 às 23:39)

Boa noite a todos e feliz ano novo a todos os membros e visitantes. 

Por aqui o primeiro dia está a terminar com um exagerado acumulado de 50.4mm e inúmeras ocorrências pela região. O período chuvoso coincidiu com a hora de almoço e veio acompanhado de muita trovoada. 
Temperatura atual de 9.8.

Boa semana a todos!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 23:47)

Acumulados na rede Clima.AML (Área Metropolitana de Lisboa) no primeiro dia de 2023 foram bastante homogéneos, especialmente na península de Setúbal.
É indicado entre parêntesis o período em que ocorreu a precipitação, correspondendo à passagem da frente fria final do evento.

Rede Clima.AML
2023 Jan 01

------- Vila Franca de Xira (entupido)
 2,2 mm Mafra (13:30-20:30)
 7,8 mm Sintra Algueirão (12:00-18:00)
 7,8 mm Amadora (12:00-18:00)
*11,6 mm Odivelas (12:30-18:00)
11,0 mm Loures (12:30-18:00)
10,4 mm Lisboa Carnide (12:30-17:30)*
 7,8 mm Cascais (13:30-18:00)
 7,0 mm Oeiras (13:00-17:30)
*14,0 mm Almada (12:30-18:00)
12,6 mm Montijo (14:30-19:00)
14,0 mm Alcochete (14:30-19:30)
10,4 mm Barreiro (14:30-19:00)
14,6 mm Moita (14:30-18:30)
10,0 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal (14:30-18:00)
17,6 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde (14:30-18:30)
16,8 mm Palmela (14:30-18:30)
14,6 mm Setúbal (15:00-19:00)*


----------



## Mammatus (2 Jan 2023 às 00:18)

Boa noite, e votos renovados de Feliz Ano Novo!

Deixo os registos do 1.º dia de 2023.

Extremos: *19.3ºC* / *11.9ºC*
Acumulado: *16.69 mm*

Chegada da frente fria pouco antes das 15h, como se pode observar pela queda da temperatura e a pressão atmosférica em mínimos diários.






Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 12ºC, vento fraco de NW.

Vem aí dias calmos, secos e finalmente com temperaturas a condizer com a presente época do ano.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2023 às 04:13)

Boas entradas, 

Como já tinha dito na última mensagem, dezembro tinha tido um acumulado correspondente a 215% da média mensal aqui pela zona. Como não choveu nada de relevante na véspera de Ano Novo (houve um aguaceiro durante a tarde, mas foi só isso), esse também foi, de certa forma, o total final. O ano de 2022 acabou por ser mais um ano muito seco, sendo que os únicos meses chuvosos foram março, setembro, outubro e dezembro - o último ano com precipitação na média por aqui foi 2016, e o último ano chuvoso foi 2014.   

A passagem de ano deste ano foi a mais pornográfica que me lembre no que toca às temperaturas - estive na Baía do Seixal durante o evento, no passeio ribeirinho na Arrentela, e apesar da localização exposta e do vento fraco a moderado, não senti qualquer frio (o que é bastante incomum para a altura do ano mas nada surpreendente quando os termómetros mostram 17-18ºC na hora da passagem de ano  ). Durante a madrugada o vento aumentou de intensidade, sinalizando a chegada da frente. 
A frente desintegrou-se após passar pela Serra de Sintra e acabou por nem chover muito aqui - apenas entre 10 e 12 mm, com um trovão solitário às duas e meia da tarde. No entanto, ao passar pela Península de Setúbal, a frente agregou-se de novo e, à medida que a chuva começou a abrandar, o barulho de fundo dos trovões ao longe tornou-se uma constante às três/quatro da tarde. A passagem da frente fez descambar a temperatura e trouxe uma massa de ar bem diferente, sendo que neste momento estão menos de 10ºC e está nevoeiro por aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jan 2023 às 10:13)

Já por Alenquer, tombo nas temperaturas mínimas, chegou aos 6° C, notava-se o frio de manhã.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Jan 2023 às 11:59)

Nevoeiro por aqui.


----------



## Garcia (2 Jan 2023 às 15:04)

Esta era para ter sido publicada ontem, mas passou.. 

Vista para sul às 11h36m.. 





Edit:
Já agora esta era a vista para NO, no mesmo minuto.. 







Tinha sido um primeiro ameaço de chuva que passou literalmente de raspão. Apenas caiu umas pingas grossas.. A frente parece ter feito uma oscilação (penso que seja o termo correcto), e só depois mais em cima da hora de almoço é que choveu com mais intensidade..


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2023 às 16:25)

Hoje fiz viagem de Lisboa até à Sertã, que autêntico bilhete de postal. Muitos campos com tons esbranquiçados, todas as ribeiras que passam debaixo da A1 fora das margens. Poças por tudo o que é sítio e muito nevoeiro em alguns troços. Ferreira do Zêzere foi o mais chato, que zona bem agreste até à albufeira. Não se via mesmo nada no meio de tantos eucaliptos e curvas.

Já com a cota a ir para os 120m, imagem de um dos braços da albufeira de C. Bode:







Boa semana gelada para todos!


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2023 às 18:19)

Boas
Mínima de 9,7ºC
Máxima de 17,1ºC

Agora estão 12,7ºC e vento nulo, finalmente temperaturas normais para a altura do Ano.


----------



## Garcia (2 Jan 2023 às 20:09)

Deixo-vos ainda um timelapse da entrada da frente. (sensivelmente entre as 12h50m até ás 13h50m).

Edit: Baixem o som...


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2023 às 02:25)

2.1ºC


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2023 às 06:19)

Apenas 1°C a esta hora aqui em Alenquer - alto Concelho


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Jan 2023 às 07:58)

Agora 2° C na Pedra Furada, Pêro Pinheiro.


----------



## fhff (3 Jan 2023 às 09:03)

Finalmente frio!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2023 às 10:19)

Boas,

As inversões lá voltaram em força, isto comparado com a "tropicalidade" dos últimos tempos.
Registei *5ºC* de mínima em Alcabideche.
No ponto mais frio do concelho terá havido geada, ainda ontem passei por lá eram 19h e a temperatura ia nos 6ºC , incrível.


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2023 às 10:33)

Bom dia.
Manhã de céu limpo em Lisboa. Vento fraco de SE.
Panorâmica a SW a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## fernandinand (3 Jan 2023 às 10:41)

Bom dia! Bom ano!
Que saudades da geada matinal!


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Jan 2023 às 10:59)

Uma imagem do final do dia de ontem, 

Lisboa, "varanda" do MATT,

a destacar, finalmente o frio, atenuado pela quase ausência de vento,


----------



## RStorm (3 Jan 2023 às 11:50)

Boa Tarde

Antes de mais, aproveito para desejar a todos os membros um feliz ano novo e que este nos traga muita saúde e felicidade 
Infelizmente tive muito trabalho durante os festejos, portanto não consegui marcar presença aqui no fórum.

Dezembro despediu-se com tempo nublado, húmido e bastante ameno, mas sem precipitação, à exceção de um breve e forte aguaceiro que caiu no sábado à noite.
O mês terminou com um acumulado de *92,4 mm *(a estação da Clima.AML deve ter chegado aos 130 mm) e foi excelente toda esta recuperação que tivemos durante outono, que nos "salvou" de ter o ano mais seco de sempre 
Os meus dados anuais não estão corretos, devido ao facto da minha estação ter estado inoperacional no periodo Fevereiro-Julho, mas acredito em valores na ordem dos 300 mm. 

2023 começou em grande com uma belíssima frente 
Começou com uma forte linha de instabilidade, que ainda produziu uma bela trovoada após a sua passagem, seguida de uma tarde de chuva em geral fraca e certinha  No total rendeu *6,6 mm*.

A frente veio varrer o ar "tropical" e trazer a frescura habitual desta época, com o regresso em força das inversões térmicas e do tempo anticiclónico, que também já fazia bastante falta 
Possivelmente terei alguma geada nos próximos dias, mas até agora o que mais se tem destacado é o tradicional nevoeiro térreo, típico desta zona e que já há algum tempo que não o via 

Domingo: *12,2ºC** / **19,4ºC** / **6,6 mm* 
Segunda: *8,6ºC** / **15,2ºC* 

Mínima de hoje: *5,8ºC*
T. Atual: *11,7ºC*
HR: 70%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2023 às 20:13)

minima de *0.0ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2023 às 20:39)

Boas,

Dia bem mais fresco hoje por Samora, já com um "cheirinho dos invernos de antigamente"  
Mínima de 6,7 ºC e máxima de 15,1 ºC, que já desceu até aos atuais 11,1 ºC. 
Dia de céu praticamente sempre limpo, sem muito a assinalar.

Na caminhada de hoje ao entardecer pelos arrozais, verifiquei o caudal já praticamente normalizado do Almansor, ao contrário do Sorraia que vai ainda bem cheio.

O dia oferecer-me-ia, ainda, um belo presente de Ano Novo!  Só foi pena não ter levado a máquina hoje comigo... 
Aqui há uns dias já tinha visto por ali um inesperado par de flamingos no meio da restante passarada que, por estes dias, ali se alimenta: garças, cegonhas, íbis-pretas, etc. Só os tinha visto por cá uma vez, há já alguns anos.

Tal não foi então a minha surpresa quando vi, ao longe, uma imensa nuvem rosada a levantar-se dos arrozais e começar a voar na minha direção! 

Fica o registo possível feito com o meu velhinho smartphone. Mais ou menos aos 50 segundos consegue ver-se o céu a "manchar-se" de cor-de-rosa, quando os dois grupos de flamingos se juntam. Fantástico, não estava mesmo nada à espera de presenciar/apreciar este espetáculo hoje


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2023 às 22:03)

Finalmente chegou o frio, ainda que seja de curta duração.
Sigo com 7ºC, mínima de 4,3ºC. Já não estou na mesma localização, onde registava com facilidade inversões térmica. Agora numa zona mais alta, zona norte da cidade de Coimbra.

Encontrei esta estação na localidade da Ega, perto de Condeixa, que deve registar umas mínimas interessantes.  Na ultima madrugada registou -0.1 °C. 






						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2023 às 22:17)

A esta hora ja apenas 2°C por aqui, podemos descer aos zero esta madrugada.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (3 Jan 2023 às 23:16)

Um frio de rachar e nevoeiro a cobrir toda a linda baía de São Martinho do Porto.

Ruas desertas. Uma maravilha para passear!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2023 às 23:27)

Boa noite,
Depois de um dia de Ano Novo tempestuoso e ameno, parece que o inverno regressou em força. Neste momento as temperaturas já desceram abaixo dos 6ºC nalguns locais aqui da Península de Setúbal, incluindo na estação da escola Daniel Sampaio (que se situa em Vale Figueira, ao lado da ribeira, num local de grande inversão térmica).


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2023 às 00:10)

João Pedro disse:


> O dia oferecer-me-ia, ainda, um belo presente de Ano Novo!  Só foi pena não ter levado a máquina hoje comigo...
> Aqui há uns dias já tinha visto por ali um inesperado par de flamingos no meio da restante passarada que, por estes dias, ali se alimenta: garças, cegonhas, íbis-pretas, etc. Só os tinha visto por cá uma vez, há já alguns anos.
> 
> Tal não foi então a minha surpresa quando vi, ao longe, uma imensa nuvem rosada a levantar-se dos arrozais e começar a voar na minha direção!
> ...


Fabulosa visão! Vivo aqui na Póvoa e nunca presenciei algo semelhante. Mesmo com o telemóvel ficou impressionante!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2023 às 01:50)

1.7ºC


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2023 às 08:33)

Mínima de 0°C aqui em Alenquer alto Concelho, com alguma geada nos campos. Não havendo geada nos telhados.


----------



## casr26 (4 Jan 2023 às 09:04)

Aqui pela zona do Bombarral...suave clima primaveril no interior da casa...com um reality check de aragem que cortava por volta das 7h da manhã.
Céu limpo a pedir uma ida rápida ao café mais próximo para aquecer a alma.
Dias menos conturbados no domicílio com uma aceitação feminina bem mais favorável ao frio em contraste com a época chuvosa que tivemos nos últimos meses  
A palavra "tempestade" passou a ser tabu cá por casa


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2023 às 12:29)

minima de *-0.7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2023 às 12:33)

david 6 disse:


> minima de *-0.7ºC*



mesmo assim a geada não estava nada de outro mundo


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2023 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosa visão! Vivo aqui na Póvoa e nunca presenciei algo semelhante. Mesmo com o telemóvel ficou impressionante!


Obrigado!  Depois de os filmar rumaram ao estuário. Se tivesses estado à janela ontem à mesma hora tinha-los visto, certamente.
Hoje levei a máquina e... absolutamente nada! Nem íbis havia! 
--------------------
Dia semelhante ao de ontem por Samora, mais frio, com máxima de 15,3 ºC e mínima de 6 ºC, com céu límpido e... sem flamingos! 
Neste momento céu limpo, 10,1 ºC e 90% de HR.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2023 às 23:07)

Mínima de 6,7ºC já deu para sentir frio!
 Agora estão 11,2ºC com vento nulo...


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2023 às 01:14)

Frio e bonitos dias de sol, sem vento, marcam esta semana! Já faziam falta também 

As máximas estes dias não têm ido além dos 14/15°C, mesmo com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Mínimas bem baixas, mas não anormais, estávamos já muito mal habituados... *5,3°C *nesta última madrugada.
*6°C* na anterior. Nada de geada, apenas muita humidade e neblinas ténues.

Por esta hora 8,5°C


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2023 às 08:08)

Bom dia!

Mais uma noite fria, mínima de *5,9°C *
Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2023 às 08:16)

Mínima foi de 1°C em Alenquer , alguma geada nos campos, mas nada de especial. .. muito longe de outros anos nesta altura.

A partir de amanhã já sobem bastante as temperaturas mínimas.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Jan 2023 às 08:53)

Era para ter a mínima mais baixa da semana mas foi ontem. 5.4 ontem, 6.8 hoje.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2023 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

Em Odivelas, a mínima na estação da AML foi de 4,1ºC.
Ontem foi 4,0ºC e na 3ªfeira 4,9ºC.

Alguma geada residual no Olival Basto antes da subida para o túnel do Grilo.


----------



## casr26 (5 Jan 2023 às 11:03)

Bem...após estes dias de tréguas na precipitação lá vem mais uma rodada de chuva... e fora o sul do país lla fica o restante submetido à chuva...estes últimos meses realmente não dão tréguas...só esta semana é que se safou no Oeste. 

Pelo Oeste é aproveitar este dia soalheiro porque vamos ter que aguardar agora ums bons dias para ter esta mesma fórmula...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2023 às 11:59)

minima um pouco mais alta hoje  *0.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2023 às 16:41)

Momento raro na hora típica da "nortada" 


Viradas a ENE.


----------



## Tufao André (Sexta-Feira às 00:39)

Dia bonito de sol e vento fraco.
Com o por do sol, arrefece bastante.
15,2°C de máxima.

A esta hora *8,8°C.*
Humidade bem alta e vento nulo.


----------



## Geopower (Sexta-Feira às 08:41)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com períodos de céu nublado. Vento fraco de NE.
Panorâmica a SE a partir do viaduto de acesso à Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## david 6 (Sexta-Feira às 14:07)

a subir hoje minima de 1.7ºC


----------



## RStorm (Sexta-Feira às 19:23)

Boa noite

Esta semana foi espetacular com tempo soalheiro e fresco  Excelente para secar a roupa e para os campos 
O vento estragou um pouco as mínimas e acabou por não haver geada, mas ao menos ainda tivemos algum nevoeiro térreo.

Amanhã a chuva regressa em força e deverá manter-se por algum tempo. Hoje já se presenciou um aumento gradual de nebulosidade e temperatura.

Terça: *5,8ºC / 14,8ºC*
Quarta: *5,3ºC **/ **15,4ºC *
Quinta: *6,2ºC **/ **14,9ºC *
Hoje: *6,6ºC **/ **16,1ºC *

T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 78%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Jopiro (Sexta-Feira às 23:10)

Bom 2023 para todos. Agora a pergunta da ordem: O que nos espera para o fim de semana e dias seguintes? Alguns adivinhos dizem que vem muita chuva e vento. Será?
Era bom era...Bom 2023 para todos.
Edit


----------



## Davidmpb (Sexta-Feira às 23:43)

Jopiro disse:


> Bom 2013 para todos.


Então mas agora viajámos no tempo?


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 00:59)

Jopiro disse:


> Bom 2013 para todos. Agora a pergunta da ordem: O que nos espera para o fim de semana e dias seguintes? Alguns adivinhos dizem que vem muita chuva e vento. Será?


Esta serve bem, não há grandes diferenças entre modelos.



			https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=LISBOA&lang=pt&type=graph&units=m
		


Chuva fraca, chuvisco, persistentes, fracos acumulados, vento moderado, nada de especial excepto a temperatura que estará cima da média e com reduzida amplitude diurna. Dias sombrios...


----------



## Jopiro (Sábado às 03:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Então mas agora viajámos no tempo?


Peço desculpa por ter atrasado 10 anos os meus votos. Já corrigi, obrigado.


----------



## Jopiro (Sábado às 03:56)

StormRic disse:


> Esta serve bem, não há grandes diferenças entre modelos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo mapa que publicou parece que vai ser mais complicado do Minho até Aveiro. e não pela capital. Obrigado pela disponibilidade.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 04:44)

Jopiro disse:


> Pelo mapa que publicou parece que vai ser mais complicado do Minho até Aveiro. e não pela capital. Obrigado pela disponibilidade.


Sim, precisamente. Só referi o que se espera para Lisboa e, de um modo geral para a maior parte da Região Litoral Centro, principalmente a zona sul. Para a zona de Coimbra e até Leiria espera-se um pouco mais de chuva e vento.
No Litoral Norte, aí sim, é uma situação novamente preocupante, para dizer o mínimo.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 05:56)

E começou a chover na AML a partir das 4:00.
Primeira linha de instabilidade pré-frontal entrou por Cascais, deixou acumulados à volta dos 2 mm (*2,3 mm* o mais elevado, nos Oitavos).





Continuando o movimento para NE/ENE, foi regando bem ao longo de uma faixa passando por Belas (*1,3mm*), Loures (*1,5mm*), aqui na Póvoa (*0,8mm*), Alverca, Alhandra e até chegou a eco laranja forte ao encontrar o Tejo, antes de chegar a Samora Correia. Também houve células em Setúbal, mais fracas.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 06:12)

Nas estações da rede Clima.AML, *Loures* teve um aguaceiro forte de* 2,4 mm* por volta das 5:00.
Algueirão *1,4mm*.

E chove na Arrábida/Setúbal e a célula que passou aqui também em Samora Correia largou uma boa rega, curta mas intensa:


----------



## miguel (Sábado às 10:00)

Boas
Mínima 13,3ºC mas de madrugada foi subindo até aos 16ºC
 Caiu um aguaceiro forte mas de 1minuto apenas rendeu 0,6mm a ver se acumula muito mais que isto hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (Sábado às 12:24)

Jopiro disse:


> Peço desculpa por ter atrasado 10 anos os meus votos. Já corrigi, obrigado.


Lê lá melhor aquilo que escreveste, porque ainda lá aparece 2013... Não sabia que gostavas tanto do Pitbull e do Gangnam Style!  
________________
Boa tarde,
Depois de uma semana mais invernal, regressou o tempo húmido e chuvoso. Já chegou a cair algo durante a manhã mas a chuva a sério ainda não chegou. Cai agora um chuvisco fraco e chatinho.


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (Sábado às 12:52)

Chuva forte agora, e ainda pode se intensificar

EDIT: e agora dilúvio. O piso de madeira no terraço já está tudo estragado de tanta chuva nos últimos meses


----------



## david 6 (Sábado às 13:01)

vai chovendo


----------



## TiagoLC (Sábado às 13:20)

Boa tarde!
Vai chovendo com intensidade por Carnaxide também. *7,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Geopower (Sábado às 13:39)

Em Glória do Ribatejo início de tarde com chuva fraca a moderada. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto.


----------



## meko60 (Sábado às 13:39)

Boa tarde de chuva.
Tem chovido com alguma intensidade aqui por Almada velha, levo 11,2mm acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (Sábado às 13:58)

mais forte agora


----------



## tucha (Sábado às 14:05)

E depois de um aguaceiro  bem forte tocado a vento forte, a coisa acalmou, aqui pela zona Oriental...
Chove desde as 11 da manha, com algumas interrupções,  umas vezes mais fraca, outras mais fortes...
O vento tambe está  forte e a temperatura, essa, subiu de forma bem visivel  e significativa desde ontem...
O que se prevê  aqui para Lisboa para o resto do dia e para o dia de amanhã...?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (Sábado às 14:48)

Chove torrencial por Coimbra.


----------



## DaniFR (Sábado às 15:24)

Chuva torrencial por volta das 14:40.

18,5mm acumulados


----------



## DaniFR (Sábado às 15:42)

14,5mm entre as 14h e as 15h, na estação de Coimbra Bencanta


----------



## miguel (Sábado às 15:50)

Aqui vou com 5,0mm, não esperava tanta chuva hoje segundo o GFS..
16,4ºC


----------



## Garcia (Sábado às 16:00)

Acabei de fazer a viagem Lourinhã-Monte Real..
Sempre tudo muito bem, agora estou à 10min a levar com chuva torrencial e à espera de uma quebra para sair do carro.. 

Ainda antes de cá chegar já apanhei muita chuva forte na AE (A17), com muitos lençóis de água a formarem se.. Não está fácil..

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (Sábado às 16:03)

Em Glória do Ribatejo  chuva moderada desde as 15h. Começa a abrandar neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 16:39)

DaniFR disse:


> 14,5mm entre as 14h e as 15h, na estação de Coimbra Bencanta





miguel disse:


> Aqui vou com 5,0mm, não esperava tanta chuva hoje segundo o GFS..
> 16,4ºC



Sem dúvida. Acumulados mais volumosos do que o GFS previa em relação a esta frente e não só, o pré-frontal também a surpreender na AML.

Rede Clima.AML
2023 Jan 07
16:30

 3,4 mm Vila Franca de Xira (pouco fiável)
*11,8 mm* Mafra (4,2mm/30min. 15:00)
*20,6 mm* *Sintra Algueirão (8,2mm/30min. 13:00)*
 8,8 mm Amadora
*12,0 mm* Odivelas (3,4mm/30min. 13:30)
*16,0 mm Loures* (3,8mm/30min. 16:00)
*10,6 mm* Lisboa Carnide (4,0mm/30min. 13:30)
 7,0 mm Cascais
 7,6 mm Oeiras (3,6mm/30min. 13:30)
 9,6 mm Almada
 2,8 mm Montijo
*13,8 mm Alcochete (8,6mm/30min 14:00)*
 3,6 mm Barreiro
 3,2 mm Moita
 4,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 1,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 2,0 mm Palmela
 4,2 mm Setúbal


----------



## Garcia (Sábado às 16:40)

Abrandou à pouco mas continua a chover forte por aqui.. (Monte Real)

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 16:53)

Antes da frente fria chegar, o pólo dos maiores valores dos acumulados na AML esteve centrado em parte do concelho de Sintra: 







Em princípio aquele alinhamento ondulante corresponde à frente fria, nesta altura a chegar a Peniche.


----------



## RStorm (Sábado às 17:07)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue chuvoso, com aguaceiros fracos/moderados desde o final da manhã. O acumulado segue nos *1,8 mm*. 
O vento sopra em geral moderado de SW, sendo mais intenso nas zonas abertas. 

Grande diferença nas estações da Clima AML, o Montijo regista *2,8 mm *enquanto que Alcochete já vai nos *13,8 mm * 
Não sei se o valor de Alcochete está correto, mas quando estive conduzir à bocado nesta zona, deu perceber o quanto localizado têm sido estes aguaceiros. 

Agora é que dá para ver o quanto saturados estão os campos, tanto que bastou esta chuvinha para as grandes poças voltarem aos terrenos e as valetas encherem  

Mínima: *11,3ºC *
Máxima (até agora): *17,8ºC *

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 86%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## joralentejano (Sábado às 17:11)

RStorm disse:


> Não sei se o valor de Alcochete está correto, mas quando estive conduzir à bocado nesta zona, deu perceber o quanto localizado têm sido estes aguaceiros.


Considerando os acumulados em duas estações wunderground de Alcochete, está correto. Uma tem *14mm* e outra tem *16.2mm*.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 17:32)

RStorm disse:


> enquanto que Alcochete já vai nos *13,8 mm*



Também tinha algumas dúvidas, mas o regime pré-frontal foi de células isoladas ou alinhadas, por isso não se pode descartar grandes diferenças entre locais relativamente próximos uns dos outros.

Nas EMA's são estes os acumulados até às 17h10. A frente fria acabou de passar em Leiria, os valores para norte já refletem essa passagem, especialmente na zona de Coimbra:

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 2023-01-07
actualizado 17:10

*19,7 mm* Coimbra aeródromo (17:00)
*33,3 mm* Coimbra Santa Clara (17:00) (8,7mm/10min. 14:50)
*16,1 mm* Lousã aeródromo (17:10)
*10,8 mm* São Pedro de Moel (17:10)
*20,4 mm* Lousã Candal (621m) (17:00)
 4,5 mm Lousã Trevim (1167) (17:10)
*11,4 mm* Leiria aeródromo (17:10)
 7,7 mm Alcobaça (17:00)
 3,9 mm Rio Maior (17:10)
 4,8 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos (17:00)
 3,4 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo (17:10)
 7,0 mm Arruda dos Vinhos (17:10)
 5,3 mm Colares (17:10)
 8,6 mm Lisboa Amoreiras (17:10) (1,9mm/10min. 13:20)
*12,2 mm* Lisboa Geofísico (17:10) (3,0mm/10min. 13:30)
*12,4 mm* Lisboa Ajuda (17:00) (3,7mm/10min. 13:30)
 5,1 mm Barreiro Lavradio 17:00
 3,8 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro (17:10)
 4,0 mm Pegões (17:00)


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 18:09)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Chove torrencial por Coimbra.



*41,5 mm em Coimbra, Santa Clara*.
Em cheio nessa zona, em Santa Clara, exactamente pela hora da tua mensagem, foi este o extracto sublinhado da tabela.


----------



## telegram (Sábado às 18:13)

StormRic disse:


> *41,5 mm em Coimbra, Santa Clara*.
> Em cheio nessa zona, em Santa Clara, exactamente pela hora da tua mensagem, foi este o extracto sublinhado da tabela.


Continua a chover forte por Coimbra. 

Enviado do meu CPH2211 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 18:23)

Para sul de Rio Maior, a frente já em dificuldades em manter a estrutura, começa a desmantelar-se:








telegram disse:


> Continua a chover forte por Coimbra.
> 
> Enviado do meu CPH2211 através do Tapatalk



Algo inesperado, que estes sistemas frontais dessem tanta precipitação tão a sul. Rivalizam e nalguns casos superam os acumulados no Litoral Norte!

Zona de Coimbra e serras (Lousã) com mais de 40 mm. Esta estação WU em Miranda do Corvo leva já *42,9 mm* de acumulado hoje, a maior parte (*38 mm*) desde apenas há cerca de *três horas*!


----------



## João Pedro (Sábado às 18:42)

Boas,

Tarde bastante pluviosa também aqui por Samora. O acumulado anda à volta dos 8,5 mm.
Por volta das 15h00 tive de ir a Lisboa e apanhei um tempo verdadeiramente tempestuoso na A1; condução bem complicada até lá chegar, especialmente pelas imediações de Alverca.

Tempo novamente quente e húmido; 15,9 ºC e 96% de HR neste momento. Está, novamente, a chover.


----------



## João Pedro (Sábado às 18:46)

StormRic disse:


> Nas estações da rede Clima.AML, *Loures* teve um aguaceiro forte de* 2,4 mm* por volta das 5:00.
> Algueirão *1,4mm*.
> 
> E chove na Arrábida/Setúbal e a célula que passou aqui também em Samora Correia largou uma boa rega, curta mas intensa:


Por acaso acordei minutos antes de começar a chover e confirmo que foi uma valente chuvada.


----------



## MSantos (Sábado às 19:12)

Boas!

Depois de uns dias passados a explorar a Beira Interior, zona do Sabugal, Guarda e Belmonte, já estou no meu posto habitual na Azambuja. A viagem de regresso hoje durante a tarde desde Belmonte foi pautada pela chuva e nevoeiro quase sempre presentes. Por agora vão caindo uns pingos e estão uns mornos 14,8ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (Sábado às 19:22)

*8,98mm. *


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 21:24)

Neste intervalo em que parece não ter chovido na última hora, são estes os acumulados até às 21:00.
Entre parêntesis figuram os maiores acumulados em meia hora registados hoje, se forem não inferiores a 2,0 mm.
Seixal nunca acumulou esse valor em meia hora.
V.F.Xira continua com acumulados que não chegam a 1 mm em cada meia hora e prolongando-se com valores menores por longos períodos em que mais nenhuma estação acumulou. Já desde o "ano passado" que tem este regime, o pluviómetro não pode estar a funcionar bem.

Almada e Alcochete estiveram na mesma linha de instabilidade, daí os acumulados superiores aos das estações desta rede mais próximas.

Rede Clima.AML
2023 Jan 07
*21:00*

 8,8 mm Vila Franca de Xira (pouco fiável)
*13,0 mm* Mafra (4,2mm/30min. 15:00)
*23,4 mm* Sintra Algueirão (*8,2mm/30min*. 13:00)
*12,6 mm* Amadora (3,2mm/30min. 19:00)
*16,6 mm* Odivelas (3,4mm/30min. 13:30)
*19,8 mm* Loures (3,8mm/30min. 16:00)
*14,0 mm* Lisboa Carnide (4,0mm/30min. 13:30)
 8,0 mm Cascais (3,2mm/30min. 13:00)
 9,4 mm Oeiras (3,6mm/30min. 13:30)
*18,8 mm* Almada (4,0mm/30min. 18:00)
 6,4 mm Montijo (2,8mm/30min. 19:00)
*16,2 mm* Alcochete (*8,6mm/30min* 14:00)
 6,8 mm Barreiro (2,6mm/30min. 19:00)
 6,8 mm Moita (2,2mm/30min. 19:00)
 8,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 8,6 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde (2,4mm/30min. 17:00)
 6,6 mm Palmela (2,4mm/30min. 19:00)
 9,8 mm Setúbal (2,6mm/30min. 17:00)


----------



## TiagoLC (Sábado às 21:26)

*13,5 mm* acumulados por aqui. Não estava à espera nem de metade deste valor. Muito bom!


----------



## DulceGaranhão (Sábado às 22:04)

Boa noite, Almargem do Bispo -Sintra as 13h foi um dilúvio durante 5 minutos,não se via a estrada. Antes das 13h já tinha caído uma grande carga também mas estava em casa não dava para ver tão bem. Durante a tarde foi chovendo e parando!


----------



## casr26 (Sábado às 22:21)

Na zona do Bombarral chuva persistente durante todo o dia, sem grandes tréguas, creio que estará a acabar agora mas o acumulado de fim de dia deve ser significativamente superior aos 10/15mm que alguns modelos apontavam.


----------



## fhff (Sábado às 22:22)

11,4 mm por aqui acumulados.


----------



## DaniFR (Sábado às 23:38)

StormRic disse:


> Algo inesperado, que estes sistemas frontais dessem tanta precipitação tão a sul. Rivalizam e nalguns casos superam os acumulados no Litoral Norte!
> 
> Zona de Coimbra e serras (Lousã) com mais de 40 mm. Esta estação WU em Miranda do Corvo leva já *42,9 mm* de acumulado hoje, a maior parte (*38 mm*) desde apenas há cerca de *três horas*!


Realmente, não esperava tanta chuva hoje, nem sequer estava previsto. Os modelos até vinham cortando nos acumulados previstos, já a rondar os 20mm. 

Registos da estações de Coimbra:
Geofísico, Santa Clara: 50,8mm
Pólo 2 UC: 42,9mm
Estádio: 40,9mm
São Martinho do Bispo: 36,6mm
Aeródromo: 33,2mm 

Lousã: 59,4mm
Miranda do Corvo: 51,3mm
Montemor-o-Velho: 43,8mm
Condeixa: 35,8mm


----------



## Tufao André (Domingo às 00:26)

Foi um sábado bem chuvoso, mais do que pensava... O regime de precipitação foi persistente e algo irregular na intensidade da chuva, variando entre fraca a forte e com curtas pausas.
*18,8 mm *acumulados no total!
Vento moderado a forte de S a acompanhar.

Continua a chover desde as 0h, já lá vai 1 mm e promete continuar pela madrugada fora...


----------



## Tufao André (Domingo às 01:05)

Que chuvada forte!!! Acompanhada de vento... As estradas parecem rios!


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 02:31)

E os acumulados de ontem dia 7 na rede Clima.AML já fecharam às 23:30.  ( , alguém programou mal a página...).

Rede Clima.AML
2023 Jan 07
23:30

*10,6 mm* Vila Franca de Xira (pouco fiável)
*14,0 mm* Mafra (4,2mm/30min. 15:00)
*25,6 mm* Sintra Algueirão (8,2mm/30min. 13:00)
*12,8 mm* Amadora (3,2mm/30min. 19:00)
*17,0 mm* Odivelas (3,4mm/30min. 13:30)
*20,6 mm* Loures (3,8mm/30min. 16:00)
*14,4 mm* Lisboa Carnide (4,0mm/30min. 13:30)
 8,0 mm Cascais (3,2mm/30min. 13:00)
 9,6 mm Oeiras (3,6mm/30min. 13:30)
*19,2 mm* Almada (4,0mm/30min. 18:00)
 6,6 mm Montijo (2,8mm/30min. 19:00)
*16,4 mm* Alcochete (8,6mm/30min 14:00)
 7,0 mm Barreiro (2,6mm/30min. 19:00)
 7,0 mm Moita (2,2mm/30min. 19:00)
 8,8 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 9,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde (2,4mm/30min. 17:00)
 6,8 mm Palmela (2,4mm/30min. 19:00)
*10,2 mm* Setúbal (2,6mm/30min. 17:00)


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 02:42)

Tufao André disse:


> Que chuvada forte!!! Acompanhada de vento... As estradas parecem rios!



Foi forte mesmo.
E os acumulados nessa zona atestam-no:

Rede Clima.AML
2023 Jan 08
02:30

 2,0 mm Vila Franca de Xira (pouco fiável)
 1,0 mm Mafra
* 4,6 mm Sintra Algueirão (2,4mm/30min. 00:30)
 9,4 mm Amadora (4,0mm/30min. 00:30)
10,2 mm Odivelas (6,0mm/30min. 01:00)
 5,0 mm Loures (3,8mm/30min. 00:30)
 9,4 mm Lisboa Carnide (4,6mm/30min. 00:30)*
 1,4 mm Cascais
 0,4 mm Oeiras
 0,8 mm Almada
 0,4 mm Montijo
 0,8 mm Alcochete
 0,8 mm Barreiro
 0,6 mm Moita
 0,6 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 1,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 0,2 mm Palmela
 0,0 mm Setúbal


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 02:54)

Acumulados de ontem *dia 7*, mapa IPMA.
*Penacova* com o máximo da região, *51,8mm*.


----------



## jamestorm (Domingo às 10:48)

Mais *2,92mm* desde as 00h em Alenquer.


----------



## meko60 (Domingo às 10:51)

Bom dia.
Chove em Almada velha, 2,6mm acumulados desde as 00:00h.


----------



## david 6 (Domingo às 12:10)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro vou com 4.8mm


----------



## Tufao André (Domingo às 15:27)

Depois da chuvada forte ao início da madrugada, tem chovido de forma persistente mas com menos intensidade. 
Chuva em geral fraca a moderada, que acumulou até agora *15,7 mm. *Vai somando, pois continua a chover.

Vento moderado de SW.
16°C


----------



## Liliazevedo (Domingo às 15:35)

Confesso que não esperava por um aviso laranja para a precipitação para Coimbra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 15:42)

Liliazevedo disse:


> Confesso que não esperava por um aviso laranja para a precipitação para Coimbra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frente fria quase estacionária ou em movimento lento para sul.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 15:57)

Acumulados na zona norte da RLC são já volumosos e vão aumentar com a passagem/permanência da frente fria:

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 2023-01-08
actualizado *15:40

17,0 mm* Coimbra aeródromo (15:40)
*22,5 mm* Coimbra Santa Clara (15:30)
*24,0 mm* Lousã aeródromo (15:40)
 0,9 mm São Pedro de Moel (15:40)
*18,9 mm* Lousã Candal (621m) (15:00)
 7,6 mm Lousã Trevim (1167) (15:40)
 2,2 mm Leiria aeródromo (15:40)
 5,8 mm Alcobaça (15:40)
 3,4 mm Rio Maior (15:40)
 3,5 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos (15:40)
 1,5 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo (15:40)
 4,0 mm Arruda dos Vinhos (15:40)
 1,5 mm Colares (15:40)
 1,5 mm Lisboa Amoreiras (15:40)
 2,3 mm Lisboa Geofísico (15:40)
 3,1 mm Lisboa Ajuda (15:40)
 2,7 mm Barreiro Lavradio (15:40)
 1,2 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro (15:40)
 7,8 mm Pegões (15:40)


----------



## Liliazevedo (Domingo às 16:06)

StormRic disse:


> Frente fria quase estacionária ou em movimento lento para sul.


mas é expectável que a quantidade de precipitação seja a mesma do que foi no Porto? 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (Domingo às 16:08)

Chuva constante durante toda a manhã e tarde. Escorre água por todo o lado, os solos já não aguentam mais. Elevado risco de derrocadas de taludes.


----------



## david 6 (Domingo às 16:08)

vai chuviscando bem


----------



## fernandinand (Domingo às 16:23)

Vento com rajadas bastante fortes por aqui na última hora sinalizando a aproximação da frente fria


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 16:39)

Liliazevedo disse:


> mas é expectável que a quantidade de precipitação seja a mesma do que foi no Porto?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


O Aviso é para todo o Distrito, não significa que em Coimbra ou até em zonas urbanas vão caír os acumulados previstos de acordo com o critério de Aviso Laranja (> 20 mm/h e/ou >40mm/6h). Em áreas serranas provavelmente sim.

Na última hora a frente, muito lenta, continuou a descer em latitude, entrou agora na RLC.


----------



## David sf (Domingo às 16:46)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados na zona norte da RLC são já volumosos e vão aumentar com a passagem/permanência da frente fria:
> 
> Acumulados das EMA da RLC 2023-01-08
> actualizado *15:40
> ...


Tens Penacova, VN Poiares e Sta. Comba Dão com mais de 50mm acumulados hoje, depois de ontem terem andado a rondar esse valor. Em pouco mais de 30 horas atingem os 100mm, a Normal de janeiro em Coimbra.
E ainda falta passar a frente fria...


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 17:07)

O distrito


David sf disse:


> Tens Penacova, VN Poiares e Sta. Comba Dão com mais de 50mm acumulados hoje, depois de ontem terem andado a rondar esse valor. Em pouco mais de 30 horas atingem os 100mm, a Normal de janeiro em Coimbra.
> E ainda falta passar a frente fria...



É mesmo, e mais para o interior do distrito, as serras da cordilheira central, Açor e extremo oeste da Estrela têm acumulados igualmente excedendo os 50 mm.
Esta precipitação é potenciada pela orografia e não diminui com a interioridade.


----------



## ALV72 (Domingo às 17:20)

Realmente foram dois dias de seca ( sem o serem ), chuva persistente ontem e hoje, mas mais hoje, não para de chover há umas 12 horas ou mais. A Ribeira de Poiares deve levar uma bela enchente, mas nem dá vontade de ir á Rua vêr !!


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 18:33)

A frente perde actividade, para já, nas zonas mais litorais:

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 2023-01-08
actualizado *18:10*

_18,6 mm_ Coimbra aeródromo (_16:50_) deixou de reportar.
*32,4 mm* Coimbra Santa Clara (18:00)
*31,9 mm* Lousã aeródromo (18:10)
*22,0 mm* Lousã Candal (621m) (18:00)
 9,5 mm Lousã Trevim (1167) (18:10)
 1,0 mm São Pedro de Moel (18:10)
 3,2 mm Leiria aeródromo (18:10)
 8,4 mm Alcobaça (18:10)
 6,3 mm Rio Maior (18:10)
 4,7 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos (18:10)
 1,7 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo (18:10)
 5,6 mm Arruda dos Vinhos (18:10)
 1,6 mm Colares (18:10)
 7,2 mm Coruche (18:10)
 1,8 mm Lisboa Amoreiras (17:40)
 2,6 mm Lisboa Geofísico (18:10)
 3,6 mm Lisboa Ajuda (18:10)
 2,8 mm Barreiro Lavradio (18:10)
 1,9 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro (18:10)
 7,9 mm Pegões (18:10)






.

O evento segue com bem mais de 100 mm pela zona norte serrana da RLC.
Exemplo de Vila Nova de Poiares (teve faltas de alguns registos horários):


----------



## meko60 (Domingo às 19:22)

Boa tarde.
Tarde com basicamente chuva miudinha, o acumulado reflete isso mesmo, desde as 00:00h 5,4mm. Algum vento moderado.


----------



## tucha (Domingo às 21:56)

Boa noite
Hoje decidi ir  a Sintra ver como estava o mar na praia, e sai daqui pelas 13.30...
Aqui pela zona pouco choveu de manha, e por essa hora estava tudo muito nublado mas nao chovia...
Quando cheguei á zona do Cacém, chovia moderado e a visibilidade a nivel da Serra era nula, e pensava eu na diferença entre aqui e lá...
Almocei, fui até á praia (com o objectivo de caminhar, mas foi algo de quase impossivel devido ao vento forte e á chuva miudinha continua) e sai de lá quase ás 20.00 e basicamente pela zona de sintra e arredores, choveu todo o dia!
Fica o registo de algo curioso e que nunca tinha visto nas praias da Linha de Sintra, espuma, muita espuma, na agua do mar (que estava muito revoltoso) e chegava aos passeios, aos carros, á estrada...
Tivemos um mar de água ontem no Porto e hoje tivemos literalmente um mar de espuma, aqui pelo menos pelas praias da Linha de Sintra, coisa que nao sei se já aconteceu ou se costuma acontecer mas que eu nunca tinha visto e até sou frquentadora mais ou menos assidua destas praias...
Aliás a água do mar tinha tambem uma cor estranha, muito creme, como se existisse muita sujidade na água....estranho..ou se calhar não...???
Outra coisa que me supreendeu pela negativa foi a temperatura alta em Sintra, 18 graus de tarde, e um mar de flores nos campos...tudo em Janeiro!


----------



## david 6 (Domingo às 22:36)

9.2mm


----------



## srr (Domingo às 23:29)

12 mm


----------



## srr (Domingo às 23:36)

Nazaré esta tarde


srr disse:


> 12 mm


----------



## StormRic (Segunda às 00:12)

tucha disse:


> Aliás a água do mar tinha tambem uma cor estranha, muito creme, como se existisse muita sujidade na água....estranho..ou se calhar nã



Espectacular!

Aqui, por exemplo, está uma explicação sobre a formação da espuma do mar e em particular desta que dura muito tempo, por vezes dias.
Basicamente, esta espuma denuncia muita matéria orgânica na água do mar e, por vezes, alguma poluição humana mas não necessariamente.


----------



## Tufao André (Segunda às 00:15)

A chuva persistiu durante toda a tarde e início da noite, dando algumas tréguas nestes últimos momentos.

Acumulados bem generosos e diferenciados ao longo do concelho.
A estação mais próxima, na Reboleira, registou *21,6 mm*.
Destaque para o centro da cidade, na Venteira, que acumulou *33 mm*!
Mais a sul, em Alfragide, "apenas" *14 mm *aproximadamente.
Efeito orográfico bem presente no dia de hoje, com uma precipitação tipicamente estratiforme...

Temperaturas com pouca variação, entre os 14,1°C e os 16,7°C.


----------



## Garcia (Segunda às 00:32)

Boa noite. 
Belo chuveiro que passou por aqui agora.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (Segunda às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular!
> 
> Aqui, por exemplo, está uma explicação sobre a formação da espuma do mar e em particular desta que dura muito tempo, por vezes dias.
> Basicamente, esta espuma denuncia muita matéria orgânica na água do mar e, por vezes, alguma poluição humana mas não necessariamente.


Obrigado pela informacao, até  porque nunca tinha visto tal coisa e em tanta quantidade...a água  quando estava a chegar a terra parecia um creme, era "grossa" e nao parecia agua "normal"...


----------



## david 6 (Segunda às 01:51)

chuviscos agora   os restos da frente que vem a descer


----------



## Geopower (Segunda às 08:39)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a SE a partir do cais do Sodré com a serra da Arrábida em fundo:




A SW:


----------



## almeida96 (Segunda às 09:46)

Têm sido bons dias de precipitação por aqui (acumulados no período 23h30-23h30, pois por qualquer razão o Clima.AML usa estes períodos) :

Sábado: *25,6 mm*
Domingo: *11,0 mm *
Segunda/hoje: *5,4 mm* até ao momento

Janeiro até ao momento segue com *50,4 mm*


----------



## david 6 (Segunda às 10:42)

1.2mm hoje


----------



## miguel (Segunda às 11:04)

Boas 
 A chuva ontem rendeu 4,4mm e hoje rendeu de madrugada 3,0mm... este mês vai com 33,0mm

Mínima de 15,7ºC

Agora temperatura de Primavera 19,5ºC e vento nulo


----------



## RStorm (Segunda às 12:18)

Bom dia

O resto do fim de semana foi igualmente chuvoso 
Domingo apresentou-se com chuviscos quase interruptos, rendendo *1,8 mm*. No sábado, o acumulado ainda subiu até aos *4,2 mm *
O vento soprou com alguma intensidade de SW. 

Sábado: *11,3ºC **/ **17,8ºC **/ **4,2 mm*
Domingo: *15,4ºC **/ **18,3ºC **/ **1,8 mm *

Hoje o dia segue ameno, com céu parcialmente nublado e abertas. O vento rodou para W e tem soprado fraco.
Apenas me apercebi de um curto e breve aguaceiro no inicio da madrugada, mas apenas molhou o chão por aqui. No entanto, a Clima AML conseguiu registar *0,6 mm*. 

Mínima de hoje: *15,2ºC *
T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 71%
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## DaniFR (Segunda às 15:00)

Dia de sol com algumas nuvens, depois de um fim de semana de muita chuva, mais até do que estava previsto.

Em Coimbra este evento rendeu *89,5mm*, 46,5mm no Domingo e 43mm no Sábado, sendo que a normal climatológica para o mês de Janeiro é de 107,8mm.
















Os maiores acumulados da região são:

Vila Nova de Poiares:  *130,7mm*
Santa Comba Dão:  *116,3mm*


----------



## Tufao André (Segunda às 16:22)

A madrugada ainda teve alguma chuva, que rendeu *3,1 mm.*
Não choveu mais desde o início da manhã, apenas algumas nuvens e abertas.


----------



## Garcia (Terça-Feira às 14:00)

Boa tarde..
Rega esporádica nas Caldas da Rainha.. 
Pelo menos para mim.. não estava minimamente à espera.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (Terça-Feira às 14:01)

acabou de passar por aqui uns borrifos que deu para molhar o chão, talvez caia mais hoje algo, do outro lado do Tejo o radar mostra chuviscos


----------



## meko60 (Terça-Feira às 14:09)

Boa tarde.
Chuviscos por aqui.....não acrescenta nada ao que já choveu e só atrapalha. Acumulado 1,4mm


----------



## DaniFR (Terça-Feira às 15:12)

Chuva fraca em Coimbra


----------



## MSantos (Terça-Feira às 15:29)

Boas!
Alguma chuva fraca aqui por Azambuja. Já a temperatura continua muito alta para a época.


----------



## srr (Terça-Feira às 16:11)

Interessante essa "frente" de Spray, sem nuvens de altitude


----------



## david 6 (Terça-Feira às 16:15)

vai caindo uns chuviscos fracos da frente, ligeiramente a norte parecem estar mais intensos


----------



## david 6 (Terça-Feira às 18:46)

0.5mm


----------



## N_Fig (Ontem às 03:41)

Chove bem na Figueira


----------



## StormRic (Ontem às 05:15)

N_Fig disse:


> Chove bem na Figueira


A frente fria entrou na RLC cerca das 3:00, largou acumulados que em certos locais chegaram aos 14mm (Mira), 12mm (Leiria).
Ainda se está à espera que entre na AML.


----------



## srr (Ontem às 08:36)

Bom dia
Abrantes - a frente deu Spray - 0 mm registados


----------



## meko60 (Ontem às 08:53)

Bom dia!
Essa frente deixou 5,4mm aqui em Almada velha. De momento o sol espreita entre nuvens, estão 14,3ºC com 94% de hr.


----------



## miguel (Ontem às 09:42)

Boas
Ontem de forma inesperada ainda acumulou 1,2mm durante a tarde.
 Hoje a amostra de frente deixou apenas 1,0mm o dia vai ser seco e de sol com tempo quente.
 Mínima 13,2ºC e agora estão 15,6ºC


----------



## Tufao André (Ontem às 11:46)

Bom dia!

Ontem a chuva fraca/chuviscos renderam 1,5 mm.
Depois a frente fria desta madrugada passou rápido e deu chuva moderada, acumulando 2,5 mm apenas.

Entretanto o céu tem limpado, o vento rodou para norte e sopra fraco a moderado.
15,2°C


----------



## RStorm (Ontem às 12:23)

Bom dia

Ontem o dia apresentou-se cinzento e muito nublado, com abertas no final do dia.
Períodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco durante quase todo o dia, rendendo *0,6 mm*. 
O vento encontrou-se praticamente nulo, mas por vezes sentia-se uma brisa de SW. 

Extremos de segunda: *15,2ºC* */ **18,6ºC *
Extremos de ontem: *14,4ºC **/ **17,7ºC **/ **0,6 mm*

Hoje sigo com um magnifico dia de sol e com céu pouco nublado, após uma madrugada ainda húmida e encoberta. 
A passagem da frente rendeu mais *0,6 mm*, pensava que ia ser mais intensa, mas o certo é que nem ouvi chover 
O vento rodou para N e tem soprado moderado. 

Mínima de hoje: *13,7ºC *(até agora) 
T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: N / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (Ontem às 12:31)

1.2mm


----------



## Geopower (Hoje às 08:41)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco. 
Panorâmica a SW a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## srr (Hoje às 08:44)




----------

